# No Condoms! Here Are 14 Other Ways You Can Prevent HIV Infection



## stato (Oct 19, 2015)

As HIV becomes a growing threat around the world, people want access to information that can help them to avoid this potentially deadly disease. Medical experts have indicated that condoms can be a good way to prevent an HIV infection, but there are other steps you can take to reduce your chances of contracting HIV.







*Abstain*
The most effective way to not contract HIV is to not have sex with anyone until you are prepared to get married. When the time comes, you and your significant other can get the tests done to determine your HIV status, and then make the informed decision that will affect the rest of your lives.

*Be selective on your sexual partners*
When you find someone who you have strong feelings for, it is important to have an open discussion about HIV prior to having sex. If you are extremely selective about the partners you choose, then you can significantly reduce your chances of contracting HIV.

*Consider monogamy*
One of the surest ways to prevent HIV if you want to remain sexually active is to be monogamous with someone who is not HIV positive.

*Use only sterile medical equipment*
Whether you are giving yourself a shot of medication at home or getting an injection from a medical facility, always insist on making sure that the needle is sterile. Avoid previously used needles when you are injecting medication, or when you are getting medical treatment.

*Insist on tested blood*
If you ever need a blood transfusion, then insist on only using blood that has been tested for the HIV and AIDS viruses. 

*Get yourself tested*
If you get into the habit of being tested for HIV a couple of times a year, then it becomes easier to insist that your sexual partners do the same. If you do decide to have sex with multiple partners throughout the year, then you should insist that they take the same steps in getting tested for HIV and have those results to show you. It seems extreme, but it is much better than the alternative.

*Get treated for HIV immediately*
If you had sex with someone and start to feel flu-like symptoms soon afterwards, then get tested immediately. The newer HIV medications being used can actually help to stop the infection if it is caught soon enough. The sooner you get tested, the better your chances of stopping the infection.

*Get treated for any STD immediately*
While getting tested for HIV, it may come to light that you have contracted a different STD from one of your partners. The presence of any STD in your system can significantly increase your chances of contracting HIV. You should get treated for any STD the moment it is discovered, to lower your chances of getting HIV.

*Talk to your doctor*
The advancements in HIV treatment research have helped to create such pre-emptive treatments as PrEP. Talk to your doctor about PrEP and see if you may qualify for this HIV prevention treatment.

*Don't assume certain types of sex are safer than others*
The HIV virus can be transmitted during any type of sexual activity that involves the exchange of bodily fluids. Do not assume that one type of sex is safer than another when it comes to preventing HIV.

*Get your tattoos from a professional*
If you get tattoos, then insist on only using a professional artist who utilizes sterilized needles.

*Stop drinking and taking recreational drugs*
If you drink alcohol or take recreational drugs, then you are putting yourself in a position to make bad decisions. To reduce your chances of getting HIV, you should stop drinking and get clean.

*Get Involved In Exercise*
One of the ways to improve your health and enhance your ability to remain abstinent is to get involved in a good exercise and diet program. When you improve your health habits, you are going to increase your body's ability to resist HIV and other dangerous diseases. While exercise and a good diet are not fool proof ways to prevent HIV, they definitely offer a good way to spend your time while avoiding the temptation to become sexually active with too many partners.

*Get educated*
Take the time to understand how HIV is really transmitted to avoid becoming an HIV victim.

While condoms offer some protection from HIV, using a condom is not necessarily a sure way to prevent infection. Stay safe: abstain, be faithful and use condoms!

If You Want to Struggle Less, Get


----------

